# License for online adult store



## Lil Miss (30 Jul 2011)

Hi, I am setting up an on line business similar to Ann Summers and I was wondering do I need a license to do so? I tried to google it but everything came up for UK and I'm not sure where else to go regarding it. Thank you.


----------



## onq (30 Jul 2011)

Not being a proprietor of an online store or a sex shop, I don't know much about the regulations affecting either.

A physical store may need planning permission, although its not clear as to how this would differ from an ordinary shop apart from later opening/trading hours unless a specific license was required.

An online store may not need planning permission per se, but may need a license.

The building used storage of the goods may need permission if based in the state.

You may also need a license to import and transport the goods into and within Ireland.

Here are some links that may help



http://www.nca.ie/eng/Business_Zone/Guides/Full%20List/Remote%20Selling.html

http://www.nca.ie/eng/Business_Zone/Guides/Full List/remote-selling/e-commerce.html

You might also consider approaching the Minister for Enterprise Trade and Employment.

I think it goes by the name of the Department of Jobs Enterprise and Innovation now and Richard Bruton TD is the Minister.

http://www.djei.ie/ 

You might let us know how you get on, since its a new field of knowledge for me.

ONQ.


----------



## Lil Miss (30 Jul 2011)

Thank you very much for that information I will look into it all and see what I can find. With regard to opening a shop you do need a liscense and you are not allowed show 'offensive' material in the window.
I will let you know what I find out.
Thanks again,
Sabrina.


----------



## thunder99 (31 Jul 2011)

No, you don't need a license for an online store. However, you need to be sure that the products you sell comply with the relevant laws. This shouldn't be too difficult if you're just selling lingerie and stuff, but might get tricky if you sell lotions, creams or XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX. Some of those can be classed as medicines and you could get in trouble sending them via the post.

If you're getting stock from the UK, don't presume whats legal there is legal here.


----------



## Lil Miss (31 Jul 2011)

Ok thank you for your help.
It will be a drop-shipping company so I won't be receiving the goods just purchasing them on behalf of the customer and the wholesalers will deliver to them. 
I should probably really get some legal advice before I go ahead.


----------

